# BearClaws Passed a little test..



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well mounted the rear bearclaws on my prairie and couldnt resist to test them in a near by puddle.. They do very well, lovem so far. The cons is that NO MORE WHEELIES!!! With the bald stockers i could do wheelies as u can see from my avatar... they are 26x12-12.. stock were 25x10-12, so that maybe the problem.

BTW ITS A 2WD 360 lol.. comments and suggestions welcome! Thanx


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice my buddy has them on his grizz and loves them just watch the side walls (like keep enough air in them) he has 4 or 5 plugs in one hole.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

I put 7psi thats what it says on the sidewall info.. those side lugz tear stuff up lol..


----------

